# Entertainment if you cant free range



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a big coop not exactly sure on measurements but we had a halk kill my favorite chicken (we had two coops it could see the chickens in one of them) I don't want to free range anymore I'm afraid of loosing more chickens any suggestions? they look super bored I was thinking about building a run


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They definitely need a run..and a covered one at that if you have had hawk predation. As big as you can get it and also provide some deep litter in it to keep the soils from growing impacted and over infused with feces. You can do that by raking leaves, pine needles, bark, etc. into it every chance you get and also placing pine shavings in it. This is help keep the soils of the run healthy and provide them with something to do as bugs will be attracted to the deep litter.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Bee said:


> They definitely need a run..and a covered one at that if you have had hawk predation. As big as you can get it and also provide some deep litter in it to keep the soils from growing impacted and over infused with feces. You can do that by raking leaves, pine needles, bark, etc. into it every chance you get and also placing pine shavings in it. This is help keep the soils of the run healthy and provide them with something to do as bugs will be attracted to the deep litter.


I thought it was protected but the halk was really hungry it was covered but there was a small hole that it must have gotten in and out of


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

So they weren't even free ranging when one was taken? That figures. Like shooting fish in a barrel. 

You might find they have a greater survival rate if they can run and duck into cover to get away from the hawks out on free range. 

Sounds like your coops need predator proofed before you even get to building a run.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

We put wire over top of our run and pulled it tight and overlapped it so nothing could get through. We now just have a couple of plastic sun roof panels over the coop it keeps the run dry and predator proofs it, but if you have a big run that might get a bit pricey.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Put some CDs around the coop area. I've heard the reflection from the sun keeps hawks ad big birds away..


----------

